# Grandpa's skiff restore-1973 Cherokee 14'



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Lurking here last year inspired me to restore my late grandfather's old boat. I learned to fish in it and scull from the stern. I intend to fish it some and teach my kids from it as well.

I took care of initial demo and clean up intending to add a cap and floor myself. I consulted a relative with experience for advice and direction and he suggested someone to do the work for me. I took that advice and turned the project over to a pro.

Decided in the end to restore to original instead of adding a cap. Coosa everything to keep it light and make it last.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Hull was in decent shape interior was scrapped completely and replaced with coosa. 
Extra layer of glass inside to seal any unseen cracks/holes. 
Left exterior gel coat original for patina that is sentimental to me as well as the interior layout.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

In the beginning


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Sat for 30ish years here before this. All the wood was eaten away by termites and rot saving me some demo time


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Transom was gone also so it was replaced with coosa saving the outer glass skin.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Cherokee Boat Co. Panama City Fl
Not much info on these guys. Looks to me to be close to a Johnson or Mitchell.

Guy that did the work ended up knowing about the company, knew guys that worked there and spoke to them about the boat.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

getting somewhere


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Woven roving?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Rain stopped my progress here that day, after which I called the relative with experience and over the next week or so decided to turn it over to someone else and simplify my plans.
After pics to come...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad to see a boat in worse shape than mine for restore. Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Gatorbig said:


> View attachment 165523
> In the beginning


Wow! Brave soul ! Sounds like you have one thing going for you, MOTIVATION ! It was your grandfather's boat and you still have some great memories from the past and want to share that with your kids. Good luck and don't be afraid to reach out to fellow members for help. There are quite a few here that have the experience and are willing to lend a hand/opinion.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool project. Keep us updated on progress.

This may be an odd question, but are you near the SandHills area? That area looks familiar.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet boat man, excited to see how she turns out


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Bottom got a little glass up front on the keel fixing years of beaching rash. But otherwise left it original. I decided to keep the live wells but they were removed and reinstalled with new coosa floor after a layer of glass to reinforce/seal up interior.

Haha Permit ill have to look for your build thread.
Thanks Jackson has been rewarding.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks guys!

Yes the boat has been sitting at a small private pond in the sand hills.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Going to drop another boat off with the guy who did the work this week and will try to get some progression pics he took and I never got. 
I'm really happy with how it turned out and it fishes exactly how I remember. Loud ass hull slap on the chines and all lol


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Very light i would say less than 200#

A cousin gave me a great deal on an 8hp johnson 2 smoke. I planned to use on my American Eagle canoe build till suzuki delivered my motor but slapped it on this guy for splash test. Got 20mph solo light on gear. 15 with another big guy and full gear.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Pardon the janky






rigging i was anxious to try it out


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm pleased with performance with this lil motor. Thought about ordering a 20 or 15 but this is plenty for the lake fishing i will use it for. Maybe some river marsh action.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very cool. You should have some good mojo coming your way.

Nate


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Decided to slap a 20 on and fish it more aiming to put some salt on it if performance was good. 

The new 4stroke 20hp is about 100# where the 8hp 2stroke was 60ish. Added weight to the transom to test draft and didn't see a noticeable difference so pulled the trigger on the bigger motor. 
Saw 28mph with new motor solo light gear. Handling is much improved, also kills the hull slap when I am fishing from the bow.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Got some slime on it! Getting the inside color to match the outside now lol.

Working out better for solo fly fishing than my 13 whaler. Quiet hull with the added weight as long as I am in the sweet spot and none with 2 people aboard.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Gatorbig said:


> View attachment 165523
> In the beginning


Looks like she was well on her way to being a flower box! Great save!👍


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice skiff bud


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Great job


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep, it looked like a fish getter. Its really cool.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Gatorbig said:


> View attachment 185725
> 
> 
> Decided to slap a 20 on and fish it more aiming to put some salt on it if performance was good.
> ...


Gatorbig - That's a great story and a super cool rebuild. I know this is an old thread, I just found it while reading the Vida Mar thread, what's the status of the boat now? Still using it ?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh yea still using it! I mainly fish from my paddleboard out of convenience just leave it on my truck racks and rods in the truck. Summer is busy so only get a couple hrs at a time to fish. But the little boat has exceeded my expectations. in protected waters it's great.

The old school layout isn't as convenient as decks and rod tubes would be but the nostalgia is worth the hassle. I dont use the live wells at all and keep them plugged. It is wet in choppy stuff and with 2 guys the bigger guy has to run the tiller or go slow. But I plan on getting a larger skiff and bay boat soon and will let this guy live at the lake where it shines and I can let my boys fill the live boxes with bluegill when they get bigger. 

I was excited to see the vmb at over 16' and the same beam as mine, as if I were to rebuild another one of these I would want to stretch it to at least 16 and add spray rails of some sort. Either bolt on like challenger skiffs or extend the cap over the gunnel like Harry spear style.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## LukesMarine (9 mo ago)

Gatorbig said:


> Hey Gatorbig, I've got some pictures you'll want to see! I own a 1970 Cherokee boat, and it has taken me months to find this thread! Its super exiting to see pictures of your boat, its the only other one I've seen so far.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow! Awesome looking skiff! Glad to see another one of these still in action. Is that jack plate a kick up or trim/tilt? What size is the Nissan and how does she perform? I like the cutouts in the front seat for rod storage .
Did you rebuild or buy it that way?


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

Great story! Might inspire me to do the same thing this Fall. My Dad has an old skiff that’s been sitting in a barn for over 10 years. My brother and I have talked about restoring it for him since last Christmas. This thread may have given us the inspiration to actually do it. Thank you!


----------



## LukesMarine (9 mo ago)

Gatorbig said:


> Wow! Awesome looking skiff! Glad to see another one of these still in action. Is that jack plate a kick up or trim/tilt? What size is the Nissan and how does she perform? I like the cutouts in the front seat for rod storage .
> Did you rebuild or buy it that way?


Those rod holders are glassed into the hull! I did not do them. The nissan is a 40hp and I'm getting 42mph out of it, very fun ride. The motor has power trim/tilt built in. That jackplate is too small, rated for 25hp I'm only running it because I got it for free. the power tilt actuator in the jackplate is gone, its just a fixed plate. my transom measures 17" tall, and i have a 20" shaft motor which is jacked up more than 3". It runs skinny and fast!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Just found this what a great story. The best part is your kids will be fishing in it with their kids one day. I had a Johnsen for a while and always like these old simple skiffs. 
nice build


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks guys totally worth it!

Wow! A 40 and 42mph would be fun!!! 🤠🤠


----------

